# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Малые литературные жанры > Конкурсы, игры, загадки >  Сказка (сам сочинил )))))))

## Евгений555

Сделал сказочку.....эдак человек на 20-25 ...артисты ..публика...я ее проводил на спортбазе и т.д. так на бис просили......это конечно не для ресторанов , но  если клиенты адекватные и есть время на подготовку можно сделать...... Вот... выставляю на Ваш суд.:rolleyes:
здесь  -    http://files.mail.ru/RH8LJB
тяжелая конечно.... 20 Мг.... а что делать...

----------


## Евгений555

Красная Шапочка - желательно здоровый мужичок ))))
ну и наряжаем всех посмешней )))

----------


## Януська

А там 20 мб, потому что музыки много?

----------


## Евгений555

*Януська*,
 там я все прописал...и текст и музыку...все готово...только репетируй и работай :smile:

----------


## Евгений555

*Януська*,
 она на 22 минуты )))

----------


## Ластенок

Класс!!! :Ok: 
А как ее использовать?Роли экспромтом раздавать.Люди смогут сориентироваться по сценарию.Или это с домашней подготовкой?

----------


## KAlinchik

а я там текста не нашла...
можно попросить выложить?

----------


## Евгений555

*Ластенок*,
 я конечно заранее им все даю они готовятся )))

----------


## Евгений555

*KAlinchik*,
 там же все прописал я.....  а текст у меня не в компе...просто на бумажке ))))))......сочинял..сочинял  потом с бумажки все и зачитал )

----------


## Евгений555

зря старался... скачано 23 раза и всего 2 спасибо....видно лажа полная.

----------

алекс 70 (15.01.2019)

----------


## свадьба

Сказка есть тут

http://narod.ru/disk/5322145000/%D0%...%202).mp3.html

Спасибо Евгений555,!

----------

Elen777 (01.04.2022), vads (01.11.2021), алекс 70 (15.01.2019), тютюня (16.11.2019)

----------


## Евгений555

Простите что редко прихожу) Работы многовато,да и общение по минусам прекратили, так что кому что нужно пишите на почту. Залил сказку еще раз качайте и парнаса Вам.

ВОТ ОНА -    http://files.mail.ru/7WZBTD

----------


## laro4ka09

ПРОИЗВОДСТВЕННАЯ ТЕМА.

Действ. лица: начальник, окно, солнечный луч, птичка, ваза, секретарша. изящный сервировочный столик, сервиз из китайского фарфора. аппетитные бутерброды с чёрной икрой.

 Наступило утро. Уставший от бессонной ночи НАЧАЛЬНИК вошёл в кабинет, подошёл к ОКНУ, приоткрыл форточку и вдохнул свежий воздух.
  Тёплый СОЛНЕЧНЫЙ ЛУЧ проник в ОКНО и заплясал по стёклам.
  За ним в ОКНО влетела ПТИЧКА.
  НАЧАЛЬНИК запустил в неё ВАЗОЙ.
  ПТИЧКА улетела, а ВАЗА разбилась. НАЧАЛЬНИКА охватил гнев.
  Но тут в кабинет вошла СЕКРЕТАРША, толкая перед собой ИЗЯЩНЫЙ СЕРВИРОВОЧНЫЙ СТОЛИК, на котором позвякивал СЕРВИЗ ИЗ КИТАЙСКОГО ФАРФОРА и лежали АППЕТИТНЫЕ БУТЕРБРОДЫ С ЧЁРНОЙ ИКРОЙ. 
  НАЧАЛЬНИК с удовольствием позавтракал. 
  СЕКРЕТАРША послала шефу ослепительную улыбку и удалилась.
  Рабочий день начался.


Из книги Е. К. Пацюк

----------

Галина Клиновская (02.12.2019)

----------


## свадьба

*skomorox*

Я проверила, это и есть та сказка, 
Это Евгений555
http://files.mail.ru/7WZBTD
и вот моя 
http://narod.ru/disk/5322145000/%D0%...%202).mp3.html

Это одно и тоже - Теремок

----------


## Yalo

Может вам пригодится, друзья.

Блатная сказка.

Сочинял мой муж. Заказал магазин "Купец". Они праздновали юбилей главной. Она в сказке мальвина. Просили сделать так, что мол каждый метит на ее место, но в итоге получается, что без нее не обойтись. Они были все в масках страшилищ.Сказка блатная, так как это была просьба заказчика. 
Ведущий:
Там, где горы высоки, у великой у реки
Собралась «Купца» вершина,
Чтобы обсудить Мальвину,
Скоро Боссу двадцать пять,
Не пора ли отдыхать?
А самим схватить бразды
И тягать туды-сюды.

Краше всех была Путана.

ПУТАНА:
Для всего крутого клана
Зарабатывать деньгу – 
Я так больше не могу!
Мое мягенькое место 
Втиснуть бы в Мальвины кресло,
И на входе в магазины 
Будут красные витрины.

Ведущий:
Следом двинул казначей, 
Зубы скалит Бармалей.
Мертвой хваткой держит кассу,
Лыбу скалит до ушей.

КАЗНАЧЕЙ:
Боссом быть хочу в законе,
На посту не фраернусь.
Скину весь товар я за день,
При больших деньгах проснусь.

Ведущий:
Тут встревает в разговор,
Всем втирает, что бугор,
Сразу требует стопарик
Крендель с кличкою Бухарик.

БУХАРИК:
Надоело мне в наруре
Под Мальвины дудку жить.
Расслабухи не позволит,
Должен трезвым я ходить.
Тут такая делюга,
Так отделов дофига.
Я б оставить лишь хотел
Вино-водочный отдел.

Ведущий:
Время шло, не то, чтоб ловко
Подгребала группировка.
Непонятки все сгущались,
Зенки водкой заливались.
Привалил еще начальник,
С бородавкой хохотальник.
Он, как есть, Барыгой был,
Не торгаш, а крокодил.

БАРЫГА:
Сколько можно нам терпеть,
В рот хозяюшке смотреть?
Нашу долю увеличим,
В документах нахимичим.
Будем все иметь по кассе, 
Отрываться в Гондурасе.
Главно, чтоб не просекли, 
В КПЗ не упекли.

Ведущий:
Много наций было в хате,
Но еще одну вам нате!
Был с рождения казах,
Но до широты в глазах
Он доказывал вовсю,
Что родился на Хонсю.
Так и вышло, что наш пончик
Стал для корешей Япончик.

ЯПОНЧИК:
Жаба давит, чтоб я сдох,
Все по курсу, кто не лох.
Босс не фраер, без понта,
Трудно снять ее с поста.
Мы в маляве так и так 
Накатаем порожняк
И зашлем в Прокуратуру,
Пусть мурыжат эту дуру.

Ведущий:
Сели в кучку, не игра, 
Компроматы на Бугра
Повесомей сочинять, 
На бумаге излагать.
Им на помощь приканал
Фендибоберный нахал.
Очень жадный был до денег,
Звали просто – Академик.
Так прозвали потому, 
Что закончил ПТУ.

АКАДЕМИК:
У Мальвины я в долгах,
Как в Египетских шелках.
Мне дешевле, так и быть, 
Стрелку ей в тайге забить
И оставить ее там 
На съедение волкам.
Так и отразится в прессе,
Мол, погибла при замесе.

Ведущий:
Все серьезней предложенья
Для принятия решенья.
Каждый должен в курсе быть,
Чтоб потом не соскочить.

Подошел еще герой.
Был с дырявой головой
И, чтоб ветер не свистел,
Каску на башку надел.
Так по жизни и ходил, 
Под строителя косил.
Водку жрал, ходил по бабам,
Звали все его Прорабом.

ПРОРАБ:
Гадом буду, вашу мать,
Век мне воли не видать,
Разрази Мальвину гром, 
Стану вашим паханом.
(Падает за стол)

Ведущий:
Погорланил, поорал
И за стол мешком упал.
Настоящий дурогон,
Пил он только самогон.
Чтобы било прямо в мозг,
Лил в воронку каждый тост.

Вслед за ним пришел Копченый,
Он в складских делах ученый,
И от ламп дневного света
Приключилось с ним вот это.

КОПЧЕНЫЙ: 
Мой работа очень сложен,
Весь товарами обложен.
От своих нелегких дел
Посмотрите – почернел.
Мне бы в Канны или в Ниццу,
Там бы смог чуть-чуть отмыться,
Но Мальвина, вот дела, 
Каждый раз шлет не туда.

Ведущий:
Слово за слово цеплялось,
И братве уже казалось,
Что без Босса можно жить,
Все дела самим мутить.
Для собрания всего
Не хватало одного
Или двух, тут как взглянуть,
В общем, вот в чем дела суть.

Был с рождения уродом,
Весь обсмеянный народом,
Но нет худа без добра – 
Запасная голова
В паре с первой основной
Так кумекали порой,
Вдвое чаще и быстрей,
Чем у всех других людей.
Вот природной шутки край,
А зовут Купи - Продай.

КУПИ-ПРОДАЙ:
Что я слышу?
Что за бред?
Беспредела здесь букет!
Вы толкаете фуфло,
Вам самим не западло?
Знает каждый сыто-пьяно, 
Что Мальвина без изъяна.
Кто рамсы с поставщиками
Разведет двумя руками?
У налоговой и СЭС
Отобьет кто интерес?
Кто избавит вас от грусти,
На порог беду не пустит
И поможет чуть – чего 
Всем из вас до одного?
Ну-ка, кланяйтесь скорей
В ноги матушке своей!

Ведущий:( или вместе)
Ты прости, коль что не так,
Без тебя не жизнь, бардак!
И, поскольку юбилей,
Нам по стопочке налей.

Ведущий:
Мы поднимем этот тост,
Чтобы в деле был прирост,
Чтоб здоровья было море,
В стороне гуляло горе,
Чтоб фортуна улыбалась, 
Чтобы с нами оставалась.

----------

Elen777 (01.04.2022)

----------


## ЛенОК009

Здравствуйте. Вот сказка, которую можно и на юбилее, и на свадьбе инсценировать. После того, как обыгрывается момент появления первенца в семье я задаю вопрос, а какие первые сказки они знают и жду пока они не назовут сказку Репка. Тогда спрашиваю их помнят ли они сюжет, и что мы сейчас вам покажем сказку, только на новый лад... Эту сказку где-то я давно скачала, даж не помню и где...( да простит меня автор).
Выбирают действующих лиц и раздают им слова. Каждый герой произносит только одну фразу. 

Ведущий: 
Там где горы высоки, 
В доме около реки 
Жил да был дедочек Толик 
Он душою алкоголик. 

Хоть в преклонных был годах, 
Стоял твердо на ногах. 
Коль c утра не наливал 
Славно жил, забот не знал. 
Выпьет и давай кричать... 

Дед: Будем жить ядрена мать! 

Ведущий: 
Бабка Анна c ним жила 
Ох и вредная была. 
Ростом великанша 
Нравом атаманша 
Ей от дедова питья 
Тоже не было житья 
Потому она скучала 
И соседа привечала 
Дед - в запой, она - к соседу 
На интимную беседу. 
Хоть при этом и твердила...Бабка: Для другого нужна сила! 

Ведущий: 
Внучка там y них гостила, 
Эта внучка просто сила! 
Мини - юбка, а разрез! 
Вроде в юбке, вроде без. 
Груди-дыни наливные, 
Губы соком налитые 
И конечно чудо-ножки, 
Как c плейбоевской обложки 
Словно роза расцвела... 

Внучка: Ну, подумаешь дела! 
Ведущий: 
A в хозяйстве y дедка 
Было кроме пустяка 
Два козла, да огород, 
Да собака y ворот: 
Шустрый славный кобелек, 
А по кличке – Хвостунок, 
Вовсе не от хвастовства 
Просто был он без хвоста. 
То ли бог его не дал, 
То ли сам где ободрал, 
Но отсутствие махала 
Никого не раздражало 
Лаял пес довольно вяло... 
Пес: Дайте есть, костей мне мало! 

Ведущий: 
Кошка Мурка там жила, 
Чистоплотная была, 
Виска-с ела, сок пила, 
Да на креслице спала. 
A в мечтах своих девичьих 
Принца юного ждала. 
На душе y ней ненастье... 
Кошка: Где ты бродишь мое счастье? 

Ведущий: 
Там жилось вольготно Мышу 
Был он всех сильней и выше 
Вся деревня Мыша знала, 
Был он первый вышибала 
B деревенском кабаке 
Под названием «Сакэ» 
A в деревне весь народ 
Мыша звал «Мордоворот» 
C ним общаться просто класс... 
Мышь: Елы-палы, ша атас! 




Ведущий: 
Ну, теперь вам всем знакомы 
Обитатели их дома. 
Значит дальше часть вторая: 
Как-то раз в начале мая 
Алкоголику - дедку 
Мысль явилась на беду: 
Посадить решил он репу. 
Вышел в поле он c рассвету 
B землю зернышки зарыл, 
закопал, водой полил,… 
И пошел стекло сдавать... 

Дед: Будем жить, ядрена мать! 

Ведущий: 
A потом ушел в запой 
И забыл про корень свой. 
Ну, a лето в эту пору 
Было щедро на жару 
Репа зрела, наливалась 
Да дождями умывалась 
Так что к осени она 
Стала крупна и сильна. 
Любовались все вокруг... 

Репа: Вам теперь я первый друг! 

Ведущий: 
Вышел дед на поле глядь... 

Дед: Будем жить, ядрена мать! 

Ведущий: 
Поднатужился дедок 
Но один лишь поясок 
Лопнул хилый от движенья 
Ведь такое напряженье. 
Репа там же хоть бы что. 
Дед попробовал еще, 
Но прогресса не видать... 
Дед: Будем жить, ядрена мать! 
Ведущий: 
И пошел он c поля вон 
Допивать свой самогон. 
A в ту пору от соседа 
Бабка шла после беседы 
Видит бабка репка в поле 
И в два раза поля боле. 
Тянет так и тянет сяк, 
Да вот сил запас иссяк. 
Зря к соседу-то ходила... 

Бабка: Для другого нужна сила! 

Ведущий: 
Доползла она до печки
Растянулась на крылечке.
Посылает внучку Свету 
Репу выдернуть к обеду. 
Внучка бровью повела... 

Внучка: Ну, подумаешь дела! 

Ведущий: 
Вышла в поле репу рвать 
И не знает, как к ней встать. 
И бочком ее толкнет 
И прижмет наоборот. 
Чулки девка порвала - 
Репа там же где была. 
Девка плюнула c досады 
И пошла, менять наряды 
У забора Хвостунок 
Так и рвет свой ремешок. 
Подкрепиться бы c начала... 

Пес: Дайте есть, костей мне мало! 





Ведущий: 
Хвостуночка отвязали, 
Репу дергать приказали. 
Подбежал зубами хвать 
И давай ее кусать.
И когтем и пастью вместе 
Только репа все на месте 
Улыбается сидит 
И ботвою шевелит. 
Кобелек c досады этой 
Сделал "пси" на эту репу 
Порычал еще c минутку 
И побрел устало в будку. 
A про эти все дела 
Мурка в курсе уж была: 
На крылечке отдыхала 
И картину всю видала. 
В Мурке вдруг вскипели страсти... 

Мурка: Где ты бродишь мое счастье? 

Ведущий: 
Так ужасно ей хотелось 
Применить куда-то зрелость. 
K репе сзади подкралась 
Да когтями как впилась! 
Потянула что есть силы 
Только когти затупила. 
Тут очухался c попойки 
Толик-дед на старой койке. 
И решил привлечь народ 
Вместе выйти в огород. 
Вокруг репы сделать круг... 

Репа: Вам теперь я первый друг! 






Ведущий: 
Бабка дедовы портки 
Зажимает в две руки. 
Внучка тоже прибежала 
И жеманно в позу встала. 
Негодяй же Хвостунок 
Ей вцепился за чулок. 
Ну, a Мурка наш-то свет 
Ищет хвост, a его-то нет!!! 
Мурка очень удивилась, 
В лапу Хвостунку вцепилась. 
Вот они ту репу тянут 
Только силы вянут, вянут. 
Кто ругается как тать... 

Дед: Будем жить, ядрена мать! 

Ведущий: 
Кто поохивает мило... 

Бабка: Для другого нужна сила! 

Ведущий: 
Внучка всех уж довела... 

Внучка: Ну, подумаешь дела! 

Ведущий: Пес опять скулит сначала...

Пес: Дайте есть, костей мне мало! 

Ведущий: Мурка прям кипит от страсти... 

Мурка: Где ты бродишь мое счастье? 

Ведущий: 
Тяжкий тот бурлацкий вой 
Наш услышал Мышь герой 
На разборки в огород 
Поспешил мордоворот 
И решил помочь хоть раз... Мышь: Елы-палы, ша атас! 

Ведущий: 
К репе не спеша подходит, 
Взглядом наглым всех обводит 
Репу нежно обнимает 
И из грядки вынимает. 
Собрались уж все вокруг... 

Репа: Вам теперь я первый друг! 

Ведущий: 
Тут народ наш потянулся, 
Встрепенулся, оглянулся 
И пошел пить самогон, 
Благо, что всегда есть он. 
Самогон течет рекой 
На деревне - пир горой. 
И закончен наш рассказ...

Мышь: Елы-палы, ша атас!


Обязательно с персонажами нужна одна репериция, чтоб они получше вошли в роль и меньше хохотали во время инсценировки и лучше "вжились" в роль. Всегда проходит на ура!

----------


## Евгений555

Ребята привет ! Уезжал работать ... Вот новая ссылка на сказку,кому надо скачайте )))      http://files.mail.ru/R8151L

----------


## Евгений555

*Agnes Falman*,
 Вот новая ссылка на сказку,кому надо скачайте ))) http://files.mail.ru/R8151L
__________________

----------


## Юлия Антипина

Сколько же хранится эта сказка если я все не успеваю ее скачать? Буду благодарна Евгению, если он повторит.:):smile:

----------


## Анжелик

Добрый час,Евгений! если будет время скиньте вашу сказку на адрес YAR-mextieva@ yandex.ru (у меня не открывается) а так хочется ее почитать .Пять страниц форума только ваша сказка всех заинтриговала!! 
              Спасибо и удачи Вам!

----------


## alenushka77

Да, Евгений, зайдя по вашим ссылкам, не нашла ни одной сказки. А сказка на самом деле существует вообще? А содержание можете выложить, посмотреть воотчую так сказать... А?

----------


## Евгений555

http://files.mail.ru/0IXI7F

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*Анжелик*,
 Ваш адрес заблокирован (((

----------


## alenushka77

Евгений, А СКОЛЬКО ДНЕЙ ХРАНИТСЯ ВАШ ФАЙЛ НА ФАЙЛООБМЕННИКЕ? Я в очередной раз немогу насладиться вашей сказкой...

----------


## Olga_KON

Ссылка действительно не работает. Мне бы тоже хотелось получить сказку. Может на e-mail вышлите : vena22@mail.ru

----------


## Севрюкова Наталья

Сказка» Теремок»- по новому												***									 Стоит в поле теремок, он не низок, не высок…….				 Веселей пойдёт житуха, потому что летит …Муха.				 Тут Комар её впускает, нежно, сладко обнимает,				 сразу Муха……. И ликует и  поёт и чего- то дальше ждёт.		 В общем, вместе стали жить, поживать и не тужить!							 2 часть								 Вот и лето пролетает, к дому Заяц ковыляет……имя…….		 Тут Комар свою винтовку, по хозяйски вскинул ловко			 Я живу……., А я Муха- веселуха, нагуляла уже брюхо.			 Заяц…имя… Стали жить они втроём, Комар- брехунчик охраняет дом.  Муха время не теряет с Зайца деньги выжимает, 			 Ведь теперь она с брюшком, как же жить ей с ним потом?		 И живут они так, что пыль стоит столбом.									 3 часть								 Вот и месяц пролетает, мимо дома проезжает, на лимузине Лиса- кума, незамужняя она. Сладким голосом ревёт: А кто в тереме живёт? Перечисление.									 Ну, а я Лиса- краса бесстыжие мои глаза.	Стали жить они в вчетвером, потеснее стал их дом.											 4 часть								 И только вдруг в один момент, появился  злющий мент.			 Всех обрыскал по порядку, заставил всех сплясать вприсядку	,	 Да, бардак творится в доме, он ведь представитель закона,		 Чётко, быстро узнаёт, что собрался за народ?						 Волк велит стоят , не с места, чтобы что бы избежать ареста, все зверьё, подходы знает: Лиса телом завлекает, заяц тему уловил, сразу денег предложил, Муха песни распивает, Комар выпить наливает. 													 Волк и выпил, закусил и с Лисою покрутил, а потом он лёг в кровать, чтоб немножко подремать.								 Чтобы время не тянуть, все решили отдохнуть.				 В теремке все прилегли, места  все себе нашли.			 2 часть теремка													***									 Только вдруг в один момент, появился СЕРЫЙ МЕНТ.			 Всё  обрыскал по порядку, заставил всех сплясать присядку.		 Чует пахнет самогоном, нарушение закона.							 Чётко, быстро узнаёт( А кто в тереме живёт)			 ВОЛК велит, стоять, не с места, чтобы не было ареста.			 Но зверьё подходы знает, сразу ВОЛКУ предлагает						 Мол, присядьте, отдохните, пирожком перекусите.				 Мол, по рюмке за успех, не такой большой уж грех.	 МУХА телом завлекает, МУХА дело своё знает,				 И опять наш терем дом закружился кувырком.									***									 А в ту пору, шёл  медведь по кличке СЁМА					 Был он ростом не велик, как никак уже старик.						 Говорят, что он того и не помнит ничего.					 Это ж надо быть такое, чтоб не спал медведь зимою.	 Кто танцует и поёт( Кто тут в тереме живёт)перечисление		 ( Серый я волчище –мент, одинокий импотент)						 Знают все, кто я такой- СЁМА я медведь простой.				 Мол, хочу у вас пожить и пора б меня впустить.		 Все( В доме  больше места нет), был зверей ему ответ.			 Но все знали, что у СЁМЫ не совсем как было дома,					 Сам то вроде еле дышит, но уже полез на крышу				 только влезть туда  он смог, развалился теремок.							***								 Муха вылететь успела, да на глаз медведю села				 А КОМАР что было сил, Сёме брюхо укусил.					 Новый русский еле дышит, он лежит почти не слышит.			 А Лисица- то сестрица, на всю хату материться.				 ВОЛК не терпит этой речи, он ЛИСИЦУ покалечит.			 Пулей рыжая бежать, ВОЛК пустился догонять.				 В общем СЁМА, молодец, только это не конец				 ЗАЯЦ спонсоров нашёл и отстроил новый дом.				Встал шикарный  особняк, новый русский как никак.			 И пошёл тот пир горою, водка там течёт рекою.				ЗАЯЦ сильно пьяным был, МУХЕ замуж предложил.			 ВОЛК и рыжая ЛИСИЦА тоже думают жениться.				 Помнит ли честной народ, а кто в тереме живёт?

----------


## Алексей Пашин

Уж, сказок много сказано, простите за повтор... :Aga: 
:eek:не автор...:cool:

Действующие лица: дед, бабка, внучка/невеста, добрый молодец/жених, конь/свидетель, два разбойника, Иван/сват, ветер, перышко, занавес.

И так занавес. Занавес - пробегает 

Расскажу я Вам правдивую историю.

Жили-были дед да бабка. Как жили-то, как были-то?
И была бабка несмотря на свой преклонный возраст еще хоть куда.

Дед был чуть постарше и его колбасило всем телом.
Прекрасно, бабка не выходит из образа.

И была у них внучка – красавица …
Дед с бабкой не могли на дышаться на нее. Холили ее и лелеяли, лелеяли и холили.

И вот пришел черед девку замуж выдавать.
Сватался Иван – был он всем хорош и лицом пригож, только целый короб манер был негожих. 
Спал много, так, что храп по всей деревне раздавался. А после еды икота сильная одолевала.

Что ответили дед с бабкой, ну предположим. Слово за бабкой – она главная была в избе.
И все кто сватался внучке биле не по сердцу и бабке не нравились.

И в один прекрасный день, может ночь. Пошли дед с бабкой в лес за грибами. А за какими грибами? История умалчивает, наверное дорогие ребята, это были опята.

Внучка осталась естественно в доме одна… Лирическое отступление…

Вдруг, на улице подул ветер, подхватил с пола перышко и унес его неведомо куда…

И вот, о горе, в избу ворвался один разбойник. Глаз постоянно косил и он постоянно подпрыгивал его звали попрыгунчик. 

Второй разбойник нервно тряс головой и беспричинно улыбался во весь рот. 
Схватили они внучку и потащили в лес (в другой).

Вышли они на зеленый луг. 
Вдруг откуда не возьмись выезжает на своем удалом коне добрый молодец. Эге-гей!!
Конь копытом бьет и громко ржет.

С коня слезает добрый молодец и начинает перед боем разминаться, а конь ему помогает разминаться.

Молодец в пол голоса свистнул, в пол голоса гаркнул, такой длинный язык разбойникам показал, что разбойники не на шутку испугались, задергались и в разные стороны разбежались.

И у сказки нашей хороший и добрый конец…
Подошел добрый молодец к … 
Подхватил ее легонько на ручки, поцеловал в губки алые, посадил на коня своего лихого, 
и повел ее под венец, тут и сказке конец.
А кто слушал молодец, бокалы уже наполнил и громко аплодирует всем участникам!!

----------


## annushka

не сама сочиняла,но в своей компании хорошо прошлаСКАЗКА. (5 человек), «случай на лесной тропинке». 
В некотором царстве- государстве жил-был позитивный оптимист КОРОЛЬ. Прогуливался как-то КОРОЛЬ по лесной тропинке, не просто прогуливался, а радостно прыгал, руками размахивал, радовался, в общем, жизни. За БАБОЧКОЙ разноцветной гонялся, да все никак поймать не мог. БАБОЧКА ему то язык  покажет , то рожу скорчит, то вообще слово неприличное крикнет. В конце концов надоело БАБОЧКЕ дразнить КОРОЛЯ. Плюнулоа она и улетела в чащу леса. А КОРОЛЬ засмеялся и дальше поскакал. Вдруг навстречу ему маленький ЗАЙКА выскочил. Испугался КОРОЛЬ ЗАЙКИ и встал в позу страуса. Удивился ЗАЙКА такой позе королевской, задрожал от страха. Затряслись у ЗАЙКИ лапки, и закричал ЗАЙКА нечеловеческим голосом, а тут как раз ЛИСА  возвращалась с ночной смены с птицефабрики, тащила домой очередную КУРОЧКУ.увидела ЛИСА, что происходит на тропинке. Да от удивления КУРОЧКУ из рук выпустила. А КУРИЦА наглой оказалась, закудахтала от восторга, отвесила ЛИСЕ затрещину так, что та от боли за голову схватилась. А КУРИЦА к КОРОЛЮ подскочила и клюнула его в пятую точку. Подпрыгнул КОРОЛЬ от неожиданности и разогнулся, а ЗАЙКА от страха такого к ЛИСЕ на лапы прыгнул да за уши ее схватил .от боли ЛИСА резко взяла с места по курсу полета БАБОЧКИ, в чащу леса то есть. А КОРОЛЬ со смелой КУРОЧКОЙ еще попрыгали на тропинке весело и позитивно, а потом, взявшись за руки, ускакали в направлении королевского дворца. Как вы думаете , что дальше будет с Курицей?

----------

Elen777 (01.04.2022)

----------


## sa-sha76

сразу говорю  писала не я  .. но это самая  короткая сказка из всей моей коллекции  
      Вершки и корешки
 Сказочник  В этой сказке дружно жили, Абсолютно не тужили ..
. Догадались Это ведь Один -Мужик, другой - Медведь.
 . Так они, друзья, и жили,  Пока вдруг не порешили: 
Хватит в бедности им жить, Дело нужно им открыть

 Мужик. Я сейчас поеду в город, Буду в банке хлопотать, 
 Ведь тебе с медвежьей мордой Век кредита не видать. 
Ты займись, Медведь, землею, Сей, паши, ты ведь мастак.
 Будем репу есть зимою! Коль согласен, делай так
. 
Сказочник . Медведь с другом согласился, 
В поле день и ночь трудился, Урожай уже подрос,
 Но возник один вопрос Как делить, кому вершки,
 а кому брать корешки? 
 Мужик 6ыстренько смекнул: В репе слаще корешки
. И Медведя не обидел: все отдал ему вершкиНу 
а тот и рад, дождался. Свою прибыль получил. 
Пока вдруг не догадался Друг его-то обделил! 

Медведь. Эй, Мужик, побойся бога. Ведь не равный наш дележ. 
МУЖИК. Что ты, друг, совсем немного! Сразу прибыль где ж возьмешь?
 Медведь. НО мои вершки не сладки, Не такие, как твои! 

Сказочник . С Мужика и взятки гладки, Увез в город корешки. 
 Разобиделся МедведьИ давай вовсю реветь,
 На соседа страшно злится, Поломать его грозится.
 Мужика же не достать, Он уехал торговать.
 У него ж ума палата: Мужик нанял адвоката. 
Сказочник . Адвокат его - Лиса. С поволокою глаза,
 С хитрыми речами, С умными статьями. 
Вот взялась Лиса за дело, так и сяк хвостом вертела
, Ведь Лисе, как адвокату, Нужны в деле результаты.
 Гонорар берет немалый, Сразу ведь о том сказала:
 Половину корешков, Но Мужик платить готов. 
МУЖИК. Tы уж, Лисонька. старайся И с Медведем поквитайся, 
Чтобы в бизнес он не лез, Насовсем убрался в лес. 
Сказочник  Вызывают  в суд Медведя. 
Он со страхом туда едет В городе он не бывал И законов он не знал! 
Лиса. Что ж, Медведь, суду все ясно, Что трудился ты напрасно, 
Урожай твой невелик, Чем погасишь ты кредит? 
Сказочник  Наш Медведь так испугался.
Что еще в долгах остался Рад он ноги унести,
 Шкуру хоть свою спасти. Возле леса отдышался,
Посидел, повозмущался. Дал зарок себе такой: Больше в бизнес - ни ногой
. Сказочник  Вот и сказка почти вся. Вам понравилась, друзья?.
 Знаю, спросите вы нас Как Мужик живет сеЙчас. 
 А Мужик живет богато В СВОИХ каменных палатах,
 Только часто ему снится, Что Медведь к нему ломится. 
Понаставил он oxpaны Камеры слежения,
 Толька это не прибавит Ему уважения. 
Вот, друзья, какая штука, А другим вперед наука,
 Как на белом свете жить. С  кем работать и дружить. 

 спасибо за внимание  ..а мы поднимаем  бокалы  за наших настоящих друзей !

----------


## mariaarh

такая наверное у многих есть, но тут не нашла:
Сказка:

В темном-темном лесу, на поляне раскинула свои ветви молодая симпатичная стройная одинокая красивая ель. Рядом с ней торчал старый дряхлый трухлявый низенький-низенький пень.
На небе светила злая луна. 
На поляну неожиданно прыгнул бес. На руках бес красавицу тащит.  Красавица упирается, ножками толкается, кричит на весь лес, беса за ушко кусает. После чего визжит бес. 
Донес бес красавицу до елки. И об землю бедняжку шарах. Упала принцесса под елку. Упали с елки иголки. 
Сам бес на пень залез. Думу думает бес. Хочет быть красавице мужем, только ей то ведь он и не нужен.
А в широком лесу с пургою танцует ветер вальс. Все шире и шире их бег. 
Внимание на поляночку под аплодисменты падает пушистый белый мягкий снег.  Упал отжался.
Очнулась тут принцесса, вскочила, беса за рыло схватила, хотела душить негодяя, бросила беса под елку, сама взгромоздилась на пень. 
Прискакал тут из леса заинька.  Пушистый маленький по поляночке прыг-прыг и принцессе на коленочки прыг и задними лапками дрыг-дрыг, а сам свои наглые ручонки об принцессины коленочки точит.
А луна в небе рожи корчит.
А в широком русском поле с пургою танго танцует ветер. Все шире и шире их бег. Внимание аплодируем падает и отжимается снег.
Очнулся тут бес. Схватил он зайчишку за ушки, приподнял он всю заячью тушку и давай щекатать  заячьи пятки, вот ведь бес какой гадкий.
Стало принцессе заиньку жалко (обняла поцеловала), достала кулак и бесу прямо про меж рогов.БАХ! Упал бес. 
А заинька принцессу в щечку чмок, прыгнул весело и был таков.
А в широком русском лесу с пургою танцует макарэнУ ветер.Все шире и шире их бег.
Внимание, под аплодисменты падает и отжимается снег.
Упал отжался.
Вскочил тут бес и к принцессе полез с объятиями, повалил ее на пень и давай целовать ее. А принцесса взвизгнула и не дала. Бесу трижды по морде дала (озвучка противный)
Озверел тут бес озлобился, измочалился, покорежился, ощетинился хуже нет, зарычал на весь лес, и плюнул в снег.
А в широком русском лесу с пургою танцует ТАНЕЦ ветер.
Внимание аплодируем отжимается оплеванный снег.
Вдруг маленькая птичка исхудавшая за зиму синичка на полянку прилетела, на пенечек присела, песню звонкую запела (чик-чирик)
Птичка улетела прочь.
Темная-темная близилась ночь. Ветер воет, ему подвывает пурга. Страшно… у беса дрожат лапы и рога.
Внимание, сцена эротическая!
Залез под елочку окаянный, меж ветвей затерялся, меж корней затаился, нюхом чувствует Ивана.
Едет молодец на коне. Красавец погляди, конь заржал. Беса пнул под зад копытом и упал бес. Иван слез с коня, взял на рученьки принцессу и помчался с ней на коне по лесу. Не забыв про меж тем целоваться. 
Артисты беремся за руки будем представляться:
Ветер и вьюга, зайка попрыгаайка и птичка невеличка, , елочка и многострадальный пень, луна и снег, Иван и конь, красавица и бес.

----------


## sa-sha76

Семейный скандал 
Диалог двух влюбленных. 

Вместе. Семья Монтекки, семья Капулетти ... Вот славная тема для пьесы сюжета!
 Ромео. Куда ты ушла, Джульетта моя? Не сварен обед, в портмоне ни рубля! 
Джульетта. Я, милый, родных навестить побежала, Давно их, сердешных, ведь не навещала
! Ромео. Ну как же давно? Лишь вчера ты тайком Шмыгнула в соседний 
родительский дом, Точила там лясы полночи, считай!
Джульетта. Загнул ты, Ромео, уже через край! Я с мамой ходила фату выбирать, Решили меня они замуж отдать!
 Ромео. Куда? За кого? 
Джульетта. За тебя, милый мой, Ведь ты мой жених и навеки герой!
 Ромео. О боги! Жениться! Зачем мне сие? Зачем омрачать мне мое бытие? 
С тобой, аки птицы, воркуем вдвоем. Скажи, разве плохо сейчас мы живем? 
Джульетта. Но мама сказала: мне замуж пора! А то, что сейчас, это только игра.
 Не венчанным плохо, не примут в раю, Тебе я навеки себя отдаю! 
Ромео. «Навеки», любимая, возглас пустой, Хочу я побыть пару лет холостой, 
И папа сказал: «Не спеши-ка, сынок!
» Джульетта. Так папа советует? Как же он мог? 
Ромео. Мне папа сказал лишь, чтоб я не спешил! 
Джульетта. Чтоб жил во грехе бы и дальше грешил Коварный старик он и злобный дурак
! Теперь для семьи моей точно он враг!
 Ромео. Конечно-конечно! И мама твоя Суется в дела, не дает мне житья, 
Придет и талдычит без сердца в груди: ,Ромео, взрослей, мол, работу найди,
 Деньгу зашибай, чтоб машину купить!» Так нет чтоб машину бы ту подариrь
! Джульетта. А твой-то старик и рубля не дает! 
Ромео. А три сотни «баксов» в неделю не в счет? 
Твои побрякушки, косметики тьма ..
 Джульетта. Вот это убожество? Нищих сума! На мамины деньги мы, милый, живем
! Ромео. На мамины? Слышу впервые о том! 
Джульетта. Ну нет, дорогой, не на тех ты напал! 
Война между семьями, то есть скандал! Пока на женитьбу согласия не дашь!
Ромео. Эй, парни, вы слышали? Просто атас! Куда мне жениться? 
В шестнадцать-то лет! Тебе ж и пятнадцати, милая, нет.
Джупьетта. Но мы влюблены ведь! И вместе живем! 
И песни любви, аки птицы, поем!
 Ромео. Но школу закончить, потом институт! Еще и соблазны кругом там и тут!
Джупьетта. Но мама сказала ...
 Ромео. А папа сказал ... 
Вместе. Ну все, между семьями точно скандал!
а теперь давайте напишем список неприятностей, которые ожидают молодые семьи(трудоголизм,безденежье неприготовленный обед )
а затем сжигаем этот список чтобы эти неприятности никогда не забредали в молодую семью..(приготовить тарелку и спички поджечь и на тарелке..... очень быстро сгорает. только листок нужно небольшой брать ).за это надо выпить

----------

sergmerzl (18.03.2016), Марина0402 (06.12.2019)

----------


## Спартанская Царица

и как Вы эти сказки используете, в какой момент праздника? слова гости произносят? сколько времени на подготовку занимает?

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

Сказка-экспромт «О силе богатырской и любви неземной» (Когда участник слышит свою роль, показывает все, что читает ведущий)
«В некотором царстве, в некотором государстве жила-была прекрасная принцесса (имя, отчество юбиляра)! Красивая была, белолицая, краснощекая! Радовалась каждому пробегающему зайчику, каждой пролетающей птичке! А зайчики бегали быстро, а птички летали высоко! И они ее любили: зайчики со всех ног мчались к принцессе, как только увидят ее, и прыгали возле нее и скакали от радости! Птички щебетали рядом с принцессой и смело брали с  ее рук семечки. Так бы и жила припеваючи принцесса, смотря на мир широко открытыми глазами, готовая каждому помочь: и зайчика приласкать, и птичку приголубить! Но узнал злой Кощей о красной девице! Возжелал ее женой своей сделать! Аж затрясся весь от восхищения, увидев ее! И похитил несчастную (имя, отчество юбиляра). В этом ему помогла коварная, длинноносая старуха- Яга. Схватила она принцессу, посадила на свою метлу и увезла далеко-далеко! Видели это зайчики, видели это птички! Испугались, засуетились, шум подняли и помчались искать со всех ног добро молодца, готового спасти принцессу. В это время проходил по лесу Иван-богатырь! Сильный, статный, только росточком не вышел, но зато красавец и душа у него добрая! Начали зайчики и птички наперебой рассказывать ему о приключившейся беде, но не понимал Иван их языка. Тогда самый старший заяц изобразил злого кощея, старшая птичка показала страшную старуху-Ягу, а младший зайчик изобразил испуганную, похищенную врагами принцессу! Понял все Иван…со второго раза! Понесся со всех ног на поиски принцессы! За ним поскакали зайчики, за ним полетели птички! А в это время принцесса горько плакала в избушке старухи-Яги, а Кощей потирал руки, предвкушая сладостный момент женитьбы на (имя, отчество юбиляра)! Старуха-Яга примеряла новые лохмотья…Красовалась возле зеркала старого! Вдруг услышали они топот нечеловеческий! Это зайчики прискакали! а за ними прибежал запыхавшийся Иван низкорослый, но красивый и статный! А за ним прилетели и птички, перышки потрепались, начали в порядок себя приводить. А Иван завалил одним движением ноги Кощея и связал его по рукам и ногам, а зайчики защекотали старуху-Ягу до потери сознания, только птичкам все ни по чем. Они перышками занимались. Обрадовалась принцесса своему освобождению, обняла Ивана-богатыря. Ничего, что Иван маленького росточка, зато сильный и красивый! И сыграли они свадебку веселую! И гуляли на ней 3 дня и 3 ночи и зайчики, и птички. Танцевали до мозолей, пели до хрипоты! Только птички все перышки чистили, да зернышки с рук принцессы поклевывали! А Иван и (имя, отчество юбиляра) обнимались довольные и счастливые! Вот и сказке конец, а кто слушал –молодец!»

----------


## РЁВА

Случай с портретом
Действующие лица: Отец, Мать, Я, Портрет, Стремянка, Гвоздь, Молоток, Стена. 

Как то раз Отец принёс свой Портрет парадный, 
Его на Стену так и сяк примерил аккуратно. 
Принёс он Гвоздь и Молоток, Стремянку из кладовки,
А Я Портрет в руках держал, ведь я- помощник ловкий. 
И на Стремянку влез Отец, а Мать её держала.
 Я протянул Гвоздь, Молоток и только ждал удара
 Воткнул он в Стену острый Гвоздь, примерился, конечно, 
И Молоток покрепче взял, чтоб Гвоздь забить навечно. 
И вот а размахе Молоток уж занесён был с силой, когда от боли в голове 
Мать сильно завопила. Удар пришёлся ей по лбу, под Молоток попала.
 Отца же этим криком Мать ужасно напугала. 
Отец с испугу саданул по пальцу, что у Гвоздя, и громче Мамы он взревел от боли и от злости. 
А под Стремянкой Я стоял, Держал её руками, Стремянка стала вниз сползать,
 Я пискнул что- то Маме …… Потом всё было, как в аду: 
Лежу Я с болью на полу, на мне Стремянка и Отец…..
 И шум и гам- всему конец. В углу Стремянка, Молоток….. 
Отец, всех удивив, бинтует Маме тот синяк, и, Я представьте жив. 
Но мы отроем вам секрет: Пред нами на Стене- Портрет . 
Хоть много горя мы стерпели, его повесить всё ж сумели.

----------

Janett (27.01.2018)

----------


## тамада Анна

А  мы все помидоры.
Помидоры (все гости)     - УРА!
Пес                   - А мне больше и не надо!
Ворона             - А что это вы тут делаете?
Кошка              - Мяу! Мяу! Месяц май котам привет
Соседка           - Безобразие. Убила бы
Дом , который построил Данил (2человека  ) - ИА!!!
Машина                                      Фау! Фау!
Вы все здоровые помидоры. И как только я говорю слово помидоры, все очаровательные помидоры говорят… Нет просто поднимают руки вверх и кричат УРА!  Все .Все.
 Внимание, Руки освободили, и так помидоры… Шикарная грядка, вот такой засол будет
 Все готовы? ( Повторили слова)
Начинаем нашу историю:
- Вот дом , который построил Данил(ИА)
- А это соседка ……, которая помощи просит не редко Э в доме , который построил Данил….
- А это смотрите крутая машина…., которая быстро проносится мимо, которую тут же ругает соседка…, которая помощи просит не редко  в доме, который построил Данил….
- А это смотрите смешная ворона…., которая вечно торчит возле дома, которую чуть ли не давит машина,,,, которая быстро проносится мимо, которую тут же ругает соседка…, которая помощи просит не редко  в доме, который построил Данил….
- Знакомьтесь пес Прошка, он лает немножко…., который ужасно боится ворону….. которая вечно торчит возле дома, которую чуть ли не давит машина,,,, которая быстро проносится мимо, которую тут же ругает соседка…, которая помощи просит не редко  в доме, который построил Данил….
- Глядите тут кошка…, любимица Прошки, которая часто сидит у окошка, и видит , что Прошка лает немножко…., который ужасно боится ворону….. которая вечно торчит возле дома, которую чуть ли не давит машина,,,, которая быстро проносится мимо, которую тут же ругает соседка…, которая помощи просит не редко  в доме, который построил Данил….
 Внимание все приготовились! А это известные всем помидоры…., которые дружно растут вокруг  дома, которые любит жевать наша кошка… любимица Прошки, которая часто сидит у окошка, и видит , что Прошка лает немножко…., который ужасно боится ворону….. которая вечно торчит возле дома, которую чуть ли не давит машина,,,, которая быстро проносится мимо, которую тут же ругает соседка…, которая помощи просит не редко  в доме, который построил Данил….
 Аплодисменты вам всем господа. Друзья а самое главное, простые истины семейного счастья. Скажу без особого вобщем зазора, что для новобрачных мы все помидоры……
А главное, чтоб в вашем доме, каким бы он не был, всегда была хорошая погода и великолепное настроение.

----------

Elen777 (01.04.2022), Janett (27.01.2018)

----------


## Juliya Star

Девочки а не у кого нет сказки веселенькой про БОЖЬЮ КОРОВКУ:))) Очень надо!!!

----------


## наталья севрюкова

.Сказка " Про медведя" Для весёлой компании.
Действующие лица: Дверь, Часы-с кукушкой, Медведь, Заяц, Лиса, Волк, Бык, ТИГР.

Сидит в берлоге МЕДВЕДЬ…………. Рядом стоят Часы-кукушкой.
В берлогу вошел в меру косой ЗАЯЦ…….У него в лапках была бутылка водки. …..Он подошел к медведю пожал ему лапу…………. Предложил выпить. Медведь взял стакан, понюхал и отказался…………. Но, зато не отказалась 
выпить кукушка………… Она выхватила у медведя стакан и выпила все до дна! ……….Вдруг в дверь постучали. В берлогу вошла лиса. Она подергала зайчика за ушки. Состроила глазки медведю…………. И предложила всем выпить. медведь взял стакан... понюхал...и... отказался!...................Зато не отказалась кукушка. она выхватила у медведя стакан и все выпила.
Вдруг в дверь опять кто-то постучал………………. В это время в берлоге………….. Заяц спал в ногах у медведя. ……………Лиса сидела у медведя на коленях.
в берлогу ворвался волк……………. Он лязгнул зубами………….Сверкнул глазами………. Но, увидев бутылку. которую держала лиса, подобрел. и предложили всем выпить. …………….Медведь взял стакан... понюхал... смачно выдохнул... и... отказался! Кукушка завертела хвостом, прокуковала 3 раза и выпила за медведя!
Когда 
лиса пыталась соблазнить медведя, волк танцевал стриптиз с пьяной кукушкой, ………….а заяц икал и у него сильно при этом дрожали лапки! ………………..В дверь кто-то постучал!............. Все увидели нового гостя………….. Это был сохатый, рогатый - Бык! ……………..У него в лапах было две бутылки водки!.................... И он всем гостям предложил выпить! ………………Все обрадовались! медведь... взял стакан
... встал... сказал тост... понюхал... и отказался!.................... Кукушка покачиваясь подошла к медведю, выхватила стакан и все выпила! …………..Когда гости все сидели в обнимку…………………. В дверь опять кто-то постучал так, что дверь упала……………………….. Это был ТИГР. Он рыл землю…………….. НО увидев всех своих друзей, он остановился…………….. Тут медведь всем налил и предложил выпить! А сам медведь... взял стакан... понюхал...и... выпил! ……………все гости-звери аплодировали медведю!

----------

Elen777 (01.04.2022)

----------


## Наталья Стадник

Очень часто на свадьбу готовлю свадебную газету, которая называется « Маленькая сказка о большой любви». ( Не во всех заведениях есть возможность сделать это в виде слай-шоу, хотя такой вариант тоже иногда готовим). Газету делаю в виде старинного свитка. Склеиваю два ватмана, обжигаю края, фон под пожелтевшую бумагу, сверху название сказки. Одна половина газеты - рассказ о принце, вторая о принцессе. На каждой половине приклеены фото жениха и невесты, таких фотографий у меня помещается по 7-8 на каждой половине газеты, в центре 1 общее фото молодых. Сказка начинается стандартно, а дальше вариации на тему в зависимости от сюжета фотографий. Вот несколько из таких подписей:
1 . Сторона жениха.

 Фото 1
В одном царстве-государстве
Жил да был прекрасный принц.
Он однажды утром ранним
Услыхал от здешних птиц,
Что живет одна принцесса
Небывалой красоты,
И, конечно же, о принце её
Девичьи мечты!

 Фото 2
Принц недолго собирался
И в дорогу отправлялся.
Сел на быстрого коня,-
И вперёд, где ждёт она!

 Фото 3
Лучший свой наряд одел, 
Он отважен, молод, смел.
Путь его лежит вперёд, 
Где принца Лена верно ждет…


Ну и т.д.


2. Сторона невесты


 Фото 1

В замке сказочном росла,
Принца верного ждала
Эта славная девица,
На все руки мастерица!
И узнав, что принц в пути, 
Решит она его найти!

 Фото 2
 Чтобы принца покорить, 
Умницей мне нужно быть, 
Принцесса в школе обучалась, 
Знаний важных набиралась!



 Фото 3
А принцесса-то в пути
Уже успела подрасти, 
Что за голос, что за взор!
Будет Леной принц сражен!

 Фото 4
Здесь принцесс красивей нет!
Где мой свадебный букет!?

 И т.д.



Рассказываем и показываем сказку обычно после первого танца молодых. Прошу молодых задержаться на танцевальной площадке, чтобы гости могли полюбоваться их красотой! Обращаюсь к гостям: « Не кажется ли вам, дорогие друзья, что только что со станиц сказки в наш зал попали настоящие принц и принцесса! Они так же влюблены, красивы, молоды… И это совсем не шутка! К нам в руки попал старинный свиток, который доказывает царское происхождение этой пары!» Почетные свидетели разворачивают газету. Если позволяет зал, гости становятся полукругом, я рассказываю сказку…

----------


## Дмитрий Малахов

> Очень часто на свадьбу готовлю свадебную газету, которая называется « Маленькая сказка о большой любви». ( Не во всех заведениях есть возможность сделать это в виде слай-шоу, хотя такой вариант тоже иногда готовим). Газету делаю в виде старинного свитка. Склеиваю два ватмана, обжигаю края, фон под пожелтевшую бумагу, сверху название сказки. Одна половина газеты - рассказ о принце, вторая о принцессе. На каждой половине приклеены фото жениха и невесты, таких фотографий у меня помещается по 7-8 на каждой половине газеты, в центре 1 общее фото молодых. Сказка начинается стандартно, а дальше вариации на тему в зависимости от сюжета фотографий. Вот несколько из таких подписей:
> 1 . Сторона жениха.
> 
>  Фото 1
> В одном царстве-государстве
> Жил да был прекрасный принц.
> Он однажды утром ранним
> Услыхал от здешних птиц,
> Что живет одна принцесса
> ...


спасибо!!!!!!!

----------


## Наталья Стадник

Специально для свадеб написала театрализованный конкурс-сказку о романтической встрече молодых. В сказке 3 персонажа: Любовь, Амур, Муза, их исполняют гости. Для конкурса изготовили элементарные костюмы: Любовь - выходит с мягкой игрушкой в виде сердца, Амур - крылья, лук, светлый кудрявый парик, Муза - белый медицинский халат. Сказку рассказывает ведущий, а выбранные актеры только выполняют то, о чем идет речь. Чтобы сохранить интригу, актеров выбираю заранее и кратко объясняю, что необходимо делать каждому из них, и кто когда входит в зал. Также сказка смотрится выигрышнее, когда есть соответствующее музыкальное сопровождение. Вот сама сказка с пояснениями. 
 Звучат фанфары, которые сменяет красивая инструментальная мелодия.

 Влюбляются же люди иногда,
 Все ж чувства возникают не всегда,
 Но знаю я историю одну,
 Как (имя жениха) нашел свою судьбу.

 В город к нам однажды утром забрела Любовь.
 (Звучит веселая игривая мелодия. Входит Любовь, походит к нескольким гостям, прикладывая к ним игрушечное сердце.)
 В сердцах у людей искала она тихий кров,
 Подходила, проверяла, пульс мужчине измеряла.
 Все хотела отыскать, кто бы « да» ей смог сказать.
 Долго так она бродила и никого не находила,
 Пока пред ней явился он (показываем на жениха),
 Парень-сказка, Парень-сон!
 Оказался всем хорош, (имя жениха) не обойдешь!
 (Любовь выводит в центр зала жениха, пока ведущий продолжает рассказ)
 Только верь или не верь,
 Но закрыта к сердцу дверь!
 А Любовь была не дура,-
 В гости позвала Амура!
 (входит Амур под песню «Купидон» в исполнении А.Даля, под повествование ведущего имитирует выстрел из лука в сердце жениха)
 И Амур своей стрелой к сердцу путь нашел прямой!
 (Амур сразу уходит за кулисы)
 (звучит инструментальная романтическая мелодия)
 В городе у нас невест много было, много есть,
 Но такой, друзья, как (имя невесты) нам нигде не отыскать,
 Ни одной поэмой мира красоты не описать!
 (Любовь подводит невесту к жениху)
 Это поняла Любовь, подмигнула хитро вновь,
 И опять Любовь не дура , - и опять зовет Амура!
 ( Звучит « Купидон», можно в замедленном варианте. Входит Амур с недопитой бутылкой шампанского, «не слегка пьян», пытаясь навести «резкость» в ту сторону, где стоят молодожены. Стреляет опять в сердце жениха)
 Но, друзья, вот в этот раз подвел Амура меткий глаз,
 И в сердце он попал стрелой не особе молодой,-
 Сердце (имя жениха) снова ранил,
 И от горя чуть не запил!
 (Амур покидает сцену)
 Что же делать нам, Любовь?
 Сдаться иль бороться вновь? 
 И тогда Любви для помощи на машине «скорой помощи»
 Муза появилась вдруг!
 (Выходит Муза под мелодию танго)
 Можешь мне поверить, друг,
 Муза быстро осмотрелась, улыбнулась, повертелась,
 И, в затылке почесав, томик Блока полистав,
 Муза, хитрая старушка, (имя жениха в дательном падеже (кому?)
 Шепчет так на ушко: « О, (Имя невесты) милая моя, 
 Живу на свете для тебя! Я покорен! Люблю лишь Вас!
 И на колено стань сто раз!»
 (Жених преклонят колено перед невестой)
 И (имя жениха), преклонив колено, не вырвался уже из плена.
 Сегодня (имя невесты) «окольцован» и к сердцу накрепко прикован!
 Теперь Любовь живет себе в сердцах молодоженов,
 За ней выстраивайтесь в ряд все, кто «не окольцован»!
 Следим за вами зорко, чтоб тоже крикнуть «горько»!!!

 После этого обычно невеста бросает букет, а жених подвязку.

Здесь музыкальное сопровождение сказки http://narod.ru/disk/23813924001/%D0...0Best.rar.html

----------

tfeofilova (15.08.2018), наталья севрюкова (16.02.2020), Татьяна Никандрова (02.12.2018)

----------


## Толичек

Привет форумчане. Предлагаю музыкальная сказка про любовь- со мной поделились и с вами делюсь кому интересно.

Итак, в нашей муз. сказке участвуют:

1. Иван Царевич – тот ещё ловелас,

 2. Василиса Прекрасная – самостоятельная девушка,

3. Леший –просто одинокий мужчина,

 4. Баба Яга – не очень хорошая одинокая женщина,

 5. Кощей - мужчина с криминальным прошлым,

6.  Кикимора – ну просто хорошая женщина. (артисты уходят за кулисы)

********************************************************

 Представьте себе, что вокруг вас дремучий лес (Звук природы). 
 А по лесу ходит Иван Царевич, который ищет свою любовь и никак её не может найти, и тут появляется
 Василиса Прекрасная, которая нашла Ивана Царевича и с радостью бросилась к нему в объятья ( Муси пуси). 
Иван Царевич ответил ей взаимностью (Кто создал тебя такую). 
С завистью смотрела Баба Яга на эту любовную идиллию и решила разбить пару Ивана и Василисы(А я живу одна -Мадам брошкина). 
Иван Царевич, будучи мужчиной любвеобильным, сразу же заинтересовался Бабой Ягой (Кто создал тебя такую),
 Баба Яга взяла егоза руки, посмотрела в глаза и произнесла (А ты меня любишь ага), 
но тут Иван Ц вспомнил про Василису, 
оттолкнул Бабу Ягу(Не пара –каменская) и кинулся к Василисе (Кто создал тебя такую)… 
и тут появляется Кощей. (Целуй моя деточка).  
Баба Яга сразу же кинулась к нему в объятья(Таю на губах). 
Кощей приблизил её к себе, положил голову на плечо и произнёс (Запахло весной), и в этот момент ворвалась на сказочную поляну Кикимора (хочу я замуж)…
 Иван Царевич сразу же направился к ней (Кто создал тебятакую), а Кикимора ему отвечает (Будь со мной)….
тут Иван Царевич вспомнил о своём прошлом, оттолкнул Кикимору, вышел в центр поляны и запел (Казанова).  Расстроенная Василиса подошла к нему и обратилась (Каким ты был).  В друг на поляне появился Леший (я шоколадный заяц), и тут Кикимора вспомнила, что у них с Лешим когда-то была Любовь (любовь в тебе и во мне).  Баба Яга выйдя в центр поляны показала себя во всей красе (хорошо красавицам).
 Леший подошёл к Бабе Яге, положил руки ей на плечи, посмотрел в глаза и запел (ну что ж ты страшная такая). 
Кощей в ярости от толкнул Лешего, взял Бабу Ягу за руки и произнёс ( ты так красива), после таких признаний, Баба Яга почувствовала, что она женщина востребованная, повернулась к лесу, протянула руки и призвала (позови меня с собой), подошла к первому попавшемуся парню, взяла его за руку, думала, что он ответит ей взаимностью, а что же он (я тебя не люблю),
 «Не то», подумала Баба Яга, подошла к другому парню, а что же он (я хочу обвенчаться с тобой), вот так у нас в лесу образовалось влюблённая пара, все они вышли в центр сказочной поляны и дружно запели( хорошо, всё будет хорошо)...КОНЕЦ!  - Если поняли в скобках прописаны нарезки из песен.




> http://files.mail.ru/08WSEM   ВОТ ССЫЛКА на музычку. БЕРИТЕ.

----------


## Татусяня

Можно МУЗЫКУ!!!!! Спасибо! 


> Привет форумчане. Предлагаю музыкальная сказка про любовь- со мной поделились и с вами делюсь кому интересно.
> 
> Итак, в нашей муз. сказке участвуют:
> 
> 1. Иван Царевич – тот ещё ловелас,
> 
> 2. Василиса Прекрасная – самостоятельная девушка,
> 
> 3. Леший –просто одинокий мужчина,
> ...

----------


## Ладушка

> После этого обычно невеста бросает букет, а жених подвязку.
> 
> [/url][/U]


Наташа  :Ok: 
Чтобы подвести к  этому можно дополнить словами
*Мы ждём начало новой сказки,   пусть всё решат букет с подвязкой.*

----------


## stella z

толичек, а вы на сказку людей одеваете, или просто так выполняют движения по тексту? очень понравилось, тоже хотелось бы музыку. спасибо

----------


## Толичек

Конечно можно. Шлите почту.

----------


## Толичек

У меня на сказку костюмов нет. Только легкий антураж( косички, парички, кепочки, шляпки). Насчет музыки нет проблем шлите почту. я сейчас на отдыхе захожу в почту редко. Смогу прислать после 10 августа. Устроит.

----------


## overload

Хмы... Толь, молодец. Хорошая фишка придумана, интересная. Спасибо, украду.

----------


## Саша Львов

Толик, спасибо. Я бы не против тоже нарезочками обзавестись. :Yes4:  andralex@i.ua

----------


## Helsink

Толичек, спасибо! Необычно! Если можно музыку скинуть: Helsink1@yandex.ru

----------


## LERVA

Толик,супер!!!!!скиньте нарезки пожалуйста LERVA060785@mail.ru

----------


## Саша Львов

А Толик что й то молчить...

----------


## stella z

Толик, спасибо! нарезки получила!!!

----------


## yurgesovna

Я НЕ ПОНЯЛ!!?????!ВСЕ ВЗЛЕТЕЛИ, А Я ОСТАЛАСЬ???? А МНЕ НАРЕЗОЧКИ!!!!! yurgesovna@ mail.ru

----------


## Татусяня

И я просила Но ничего не пришло!!!!  Serovadink@mail.ru

----------


## Сергиевская

Очень буду признательна за музыкальные нарезки к сказке! Спасибо!
Мой адрес: prazdnik-king@bk.ru

----------


## MaRinKa_Z

Друзья-коллеги, предстоит свадьба с уже неоднократно повторными гостями (реалии маленького городка). Частенько я провожу аудиосказку про коня (ее, наверное, уже все знают) или не провожу никакой сказки. Но молодые, зная сказку про коня, на своей свадьбе тоже хотят сказку. И гости будут очень артистичные (проверено). Хочу попробовать сделать другую аудиосказку, но хочется чего-то короткого, емкого и яркого. Попыталась переделать сказку о любви, которые выставил Толичек. Толя, надеюсь, что вы простите мне вольности по отношению к вашему тексту?
Вот что получилось:

_В некотором царстве, в сказочном государстве, жил был… ну, конечно же, Иван-Царевич (я одинокий бродяга любви казанова) И решил Иван-Царевич пойти на поиски своей возлюбленной. А  теперь представьте себе – дремучий сказочный лес (звуки природы). А по лесу ходит Иван-Царевич, ищет свою любовь, ищет, и никак не может найти. И вдруг появляется Василиса Прекрасная (А я веселая и нарядная). Иван-Царевич увидел Василису и бросился перед ней на колени (Кто создал тебя такую). Василиса Прекрасная  не смогла устоять перед обаянием Ивана-Царевича и бросилась ему в объятия (Муси-пуси). Но в этом же лесу уже много лет  жили две незамужние девушки, мечтающие о любви – Кикимора и Баба Яга (Одиночество) И решили они бороться за свою любовь (танец восточный) Первой на тропу соблазнения (любви) вышла Кикимора (Забирай меня скорей, увози за сто морей) и сразила любвеобильного Ивана-Царевича наповал (кто тебя создал такую). Но и Баба Яга времени зря не теряла и используя все свои кодовские способности очаровывала Ивана Царевича (У меня губки бантиком) И ветренный Иван-Царевич падал на колени перед Бабой Ягой (Кто тебя создал такую). И даже трудно себе представить, чем бы это вс е закончилось, если бы рядом не проходил Кощей бессмертный (Муза). Решил Кощей бессмертный встать на защиту женского населения дремучего леса и проучить любвеобильного Казанову и вызвал Ивана-Царевича на бой (муза) Достал Иван-Царевич свой меч-кладинец и Кощей достал свой кинжал. И бились они три дня и три ночи! (муза) Достал Иван-царевич свой кольт и выстрелил в Кощея (выстрелы). Но не падал Кощей, и перезарядил Иван-Царевич обойму и снова выстрелил, и упал Кощей бессмертный. И тут словно пелена слетела  с глаз Ивана Царевича, кинулся он к Василисе прекрасной (Я буду руки твои целовать), но Василиса не могла простить Ивану-Царевичу ветренности (Не подходи ко мне, я обиделась) И тогда Иван-Царевич решился на отчаянный шаг и затанцевал (Секс-бом или что-то другое эротическое). И расстаяло сердце красавицы, и простила она своего непутевого кавалера и нежно обняла. Поднял Иван-Царевич тогда Василисушку на руки и убежал.
А Кикимора не теряла времени даром, она подошла к Кощею и…(Я его поцеловала). А Кощей то был Бессмертный (муза) поднялся он с сырой земли, обнял он Кикимору и поцеловал ее (страстный поцелуй)
А что же Баба Яга? Решила она пойти по свету в поисках своего суженого. (Хочу я замуж) Вот так и до нас дошла. (Я сейчас кого-то поцелую) И вот увидела она мужчину своей мечты, а он ей в ответ (Ну что ж ты страшная такая)
_
Но вот с концовкой пока не складывается. Да и кажется, что затянуто. Кому интересно - подключитесь, может всем гуртом вырисуется что-то интересное.

----------

Бородина Марина (15.12.2017)

----------


## Татусяня

> Да и кажется, что затянуто. Кому интересно - подключитесь, может всем гуртом вырисуется что-то интересное.


 В порядке БРЕДА Убрать кикимору! Оставить одну Ягу! Целовать кощея не надо... Яга (Хочу за муж) Ищет кого поцеловать! Кощей встает сам под (Яица) группы Авария! Они целуются ХЭППИ ЭНД! Как то так! Я б сделала

----------


## MaRinKa_Z

*Татусяня*, почему бреда? Может в самом деле Кикимора лишняя? Жаль, что сказка мало кому оказалась интересной. Ладно, будем думать дальше.

----------


## ludmila_zub

> Но вот с концовкой пока не складывается. Да и кажется, что затянуто. Кому интересно - подключитесь, может всем гуртом вырисуется что-то интересное.


Нормальная сказка!!!!!! 
Можно Яге пойти к гостям, поцеловать нескольких под (целуй меня, целуй), а подойдя к молодым подарить: ромашки, чтобы не гадали, а рожали или т.п.

----------


## Торжество

Сказку (сама сочинила) на Новый 2009 год, отбивок нет, не сохранила! Может кто переделает!
сказка костюмированная.
Новогодняя сказка от Снегурочки. (гости в костюмах)

-Я с виду девушка простая, но поставьте у огня – 
Пять минут, и я растаю. Пять минут – и нет меня!
- Ой, мне кажется, я таю. Ни секунды лишней нет.
Расскажу сейчас вам сказку – в ней участвует мой дед:

- Как у наших, у ворот 
 Собирается народ.
Кто из леса, а кто и с Аляски – 
Герои Новогодней сказки.

Все сомнения отбросьте,
В сказке есть и смысл, и прок
Дед Мороз сегодня в гости
К нам зашёл на огонёк.
Он волшебник настоящий
И за танец и вокал
Вам подарочек блестящий
Он достанет из мешка!
(Д.М. входит в зал и танцует, просит выпить)
- И его потрогать можно,
Но советуйтесь со мной!
Хоть он добрый чрезвычайно,
Но буквально ледяной!
- Чай замёрз ты Дед с дороги
Пока нёс до «Смака» ноги?
Ну, что же гости, так и быть.
Можно ему рюмочку налить!

- Всё, хватит Деда танцевать, 
Начинаем колдовать!
Ну-ка Деда, нам устрой
Встречу с нечистью лесной!
(Дед дует, делает пассы руками)

- Кто это мохом весь зарос
Словно мой Дедушка Мороз?
А у мадам – костяная нога!
Да это же Леший и Баба Яга!
Посмотрите, как у них глазки блестят
Наверно они водочки выпить хотят,
А чтобы им все наливали
Они с собою Чёрта взяли!

Леший с Бабою Ягой
Рок станцуют боевой.
А чтобы сошло за первый сорт
В танце им поможет Чёрт!!!
(Танцуют рок)
Молодцы, настоящая нечистая сила, думаю аплодисменты
Они заработали!
-Давай Дедушка, наколдуй нам ещё гостей!

-Это кто идёт такой с шоколадной головой?!
Что за ласковый мерзавец? Это – Шоколадный Заяц!
В «Смак» он попал из далека, ведь его родина – Африка.
Жил там тихо, поживал, бананы чистил и жевал.
Дружил он с солнцем с детства. Загар такой с наследства.
Гордится цветом шоколадки, да и внутри он очень сладкий!
Но жара его достала – он хочет девушку с Урала!
Будет Зайка танцевать – себе подружку выбирать.
(Ах эта девушка с Урала. Танцует с девушками по очереди)
-Хватит Зайчик  копаться в наших девушках! Иди к нам.
Колдуй Деда!
-Дамы и господа! 
Пожаловала к нам Кикимора Лесная – баба скверная и злая!
Нет другой её радости, как людям делать гадости!
С Чёртом, с Бабою Ягой пьёт в компании одной
Но мечтает на закате лишь о нефтяном магнате
Трудно девушке решить – за чей счёт ей сладко жить
Есть « крутые» парни в зале???
Вы бы шанс красотке дали!!!
(Пристаёт к парням под музыку « Мяу, мяу мой пупсик»)

Колдуй Дед Мороз снова!

 -Появился Водяной, а если точно – ледяной.
Под мышкой минус двадцать, в аптеку не добраться!
Да! Жизнь его – жестянка, замёрзло всё болото.
Увидел – тут гулянка, ему в тепло охота!
Дорогие гости, Водяной совсем замёрз, нужно его отогреть.
Какие будут предложения? (Налить)

-Дедушка! Ох и устала я от этой нечисти! Хочется чего-нибудь 
Символичного, Новый год всё-таки!

- Дайте в руки телескоп! Вот японский гороскоп!
Идет к нам серая зверушка, настоящая Мышка Норушка!
(Большой мужик в маске мыши)
Несмотря на холодную погоду 
Явился к нам символ проходящего года!
(Мышь держит длинную верёвку с коровой)
-Что-то держит мышь в руке, кто же там на поводке?
(Мышь наматывает верёвку на руку)
- Показалися рога – привела нам Мышь Быка!
У этого Быка особая порода – Он символ 2009 года!!!
Давайте встретим его аплодисментами!
-А сейчас снова наполним свои бокалы.
И пусть сегодня старый год лесная нечисть унесёт!

Вот так выкручиваемся помаленьку со своими сказками, у меня много, но все раздавать как- то жалко! Хоть и использованны всякие инетные прибаутки, а всё ж своя!

----------


## ponyashkina

орошо идет на любом корпоративе. Только убавляйте звук в том месте где мы записали (В Мысовском Государстве) и говорите свое....    http://mail.yandex.ru/neo2/#disk

----------


## Колос Алла

> орошо идет на любом корпоративе. Только убавляйте звук в том месте где мы записали (В Мысовском Государстве) и говорите свое....    http://mail.yandex.ru/neo2/#disk


Тут регистрироваться нужно!!!
Залейте лучше сюда:
narod.yandex.ru/?ncrnd=2024

----------


## Juliya Star

*ponyashkina*, ссылка не активна( http://mail.yandex.ru/neo2/#disk( пожалуйста перезалейте на другой сервер.

----------


## ponyashkina

Девчата, приношу извинения. Просто не допоняла как пользоваться диск5ом. Лично вам выслала на почту. Кому надо, пишите почту. Так будет для меня проще.

----------


## Елена Крымская

> Специально для свадеб написала театрализованный конкурс-сказку о романтической встрече молодых. В сказке 3 персонажа: Любовь, Амур, Муза, их исполняют гости. Для конкурса изготовили элементарные костюмы: Любовь - выходит с мягкой игрушкой в виде сердца, Амур - крылья, лук, светлый кудрявый парик, Муза - белый медицинский халат. Сказку рассказывает ведущий, а выбранные актеры только выполняют то, о чем идет речь. Чтобы сохранить интригу, актеров выбираю заранее и кратко объясняю, что необходимо делать каждому из них, и кто когда входит в зал. Также сказка смотрится выигрышнее, когда есть соответствующее музыкальное сопровождение. Вот сама сказка с пояснениями. 
>  Звучат фанфары, которые сменяет красивая инструментальная мелодия.
> 
>  Влюбляются же люди иногда,
>  Все ж чувства возникают не всегда,
>  Но знаю я историю одну,
>  Как (имя жениха) нашел свою судьбу.
> 
>  В город к нам однажды утром забрела Любовь.
> ...


Наташенька, прочитала вашу сказку, прослушала к ней трэки - влюбилась без памяти в нее! Все так красиво, романтично, с элементами юмора.... Здорово!!! Спасибо большое!!!! Взяла в копилочку!!!!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Светлая Лань

> У меня на сказку костюмов нет. Только легкий антураж( косички, парички, кепочки, шляпки). Насчет музыки нет проблем шлите почту. я сейчас на отдыхе захожу в почту редко. Смогу прислать после 10 августа. Устроит.


Анатолий! А мне не поздно получить музыку к Вашей сказке?                    hohlacheva.swetlana@mail.ru        Спасибо!!!

----------


## nadinocka

> музыкальная сказка про любовь


А можно, пожалуйста, нарезочку!Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Dee sea

> ПРОИЗВОДСТВЕННАЯ ТЕМА.
> 
> Действ. лица: начальник, окно, солнечный луч, птичка, ваза, секретарша. изящный сервировочный столик, сервиз из китайского фарфора. аппетитные бутерброды с чёрной икрой.
> 
>  Наступило утро. Уставший от бессонной ночи НАЧАЛЬНИК вошёл в кабинет, подошёл к ОКНУ, приоткрыл форточку и вдохнул свежий воздух.
>   Тёплый СОЛНЕЧНЫЙ ЛУЧ проник в ОКНО и заплясал по стёклам.
>   За ним в ОКНО влетела ПТИЧКА.
>   НАЧАЛЬНИК запустил в неё ВАЗОЙ.
>   ПТИЧКА улетела, а ВАЗА разбилась. НАЧАЛЬНИКА охватил гнев.
> ...


Лариса, а к этой сказке - сценке есть озвучка или муз.нарезка?

----------


## Dee sea

[QUOTE=Катенька О.;3985697]Сказка-экспромт «О силе богатырской и любви неземной» 
Спасибо за сказку! Нравятся короткие. НЕ утомительно!!!

----------


## Dee sea

[QUOTE=Толичек;4329534]Привет форумчане. Предлагаю музыкальная сказка про любовь- со мной поделились и с вами делюсь кому интересно.

Итак, в нашей муз. сказке участвуют:

1. Иван Царевич – тот ещё ловелас,

 2. Василиса Прекрасная – самостоятельная девушка,

3. Леший –просто одинокий мужчина,

 4. Баба Яга – не очень хорошая одинокая женщина,

 5. Кощей - мужчина с криминальным прошлым,

6.  Кикимора – ну просто хорошая женщина. (артисты уходят за кулисы)

Здравствуйте! А музыкальные нарезки есть у вас к этой сказке? Можете прислать или выставить?

----------


## Юра111

Толик, спасибо! Необычно! Если можно музыку скинуть:238998@mail.ru

----------


## Юра111

Толиr, спасибо! Необычно! Если можно музыку скинуть: 238998@mail.ru

----------


## МАНЯХА

> У меня на сказку костюмов нет. Только легкий антураж( косички, парички, кепочки, шляпки). Насчет музыки нет проблем шлите почту. я сейчас на отдыхе захожу в почту редко. Смогу прислать после 10 августа. Устроит.


Добрый вечер!Очень понравилась сказка,можно нарезочки на почту vema1985@mail.ua

----------


## Kiska2009

Не могу сказать,что сама сочинила сказку,просто немного переделала другую сказку наших форумчан и добавила несколько нарезок.Вчера провела на второй день свадьбы,произвела ФУРОР!!!!Все роли исполняли парни.Вот делюсь:

Хотите верьте,хотите нет,славные истории встречаются на свете.Об одной из них я вам сейчас и поведаю.В некотором царстве, в некотором государстве жил-был Иван-царевич.Парень
он был холостой,но очень уж до женского полу неразборчив.Пойдет,бывало,прогуляться,а назад в царские палаты.завсегда новую даму ведет.И вот решил его отец женить.Выдал ему лук и стрелы и отправил искать невесту,самую,что ни на есть лучшую!Итак,встречайте
этого чудо-парня!

(01)

Ну и отправился Иван-царевич во дремучий лес,натянул тетиву,выпустил стрелу.И залетела стрела на солнечную лужайку
,где под старыми соснами стояла избушка на курьих ножках.И жила в той избушке Баба-Яга-далеко не красавица и молодуха,а потому одинокая женщина,но с огромным опытом.А вот и она,собственной персоной

(02)

Яга,узрев такого видного мужчину,на шею ему кинулась и говорит

(03)

Но,Иван,как-то не планировал в ближайшее время обременять себя пеленками.а царство на алименты было жалко расходовать,поэтому начал он перед Бабой Ягой выкручиваться да изворачиваться,говорить,что дети у него
говорить,что дети у него уже есть,а вот денег нет

(04)

Но Баба Яга не сдавалась,и сказала,что лишь ему она готова отдать то главное,что девушка для милого хранит

(05)

Но,вглядевшись в лицо Ягуси получше и разглядев ее симпатичный носик поближе,Иванушка подумал

(06)

А вслух признался Бабе Яге

(07)

Да и дал деру,в другом месте свое счастье искать.И второй раз Иван-царевич выпустил стрелу,и попала его стрела в болото,где жила не Царевна-Лягушка,а Кикимора болотная-очень хорошая,но слишком уж
морально раскрепощенная женщина,абсолютно не строгих правил.Встречайте!!!!

(08)

Очень понравился Иванушка нашей Кикиморе,давай она его соблазнять,охмурять,да к интиму склонять.

(09)

А Иван.как известно,был тот еще ловелас,да до женского полу охочий.Не устоял он перед чарами Кикиморы,поэтому сам и предложил

(10)

Целую неделю прожил Иван-царевич у Кикиморы,но затем.не выдержал,взмолился

(11)

Кикимора только плечами пожала, в болото сплюнула и сказала

(12)

Да и сама Ивана-то выгнала.А он,горемычный,совсем отчаялся себе невесту отыскать.Да и стрела осталась всего-то одна.
Собрался с духом наш царевич,натянул тетиву покрепче и полетела его стрела в дом известного кутюрье Сергея Зверева,где с ним в это время жила модель по имени Василиса,нельзя сказать,что Премудрая,но зато довольно симпатичная с прекрасными силиконовыми формами.А впрочем,смотрите сами!

(13)

При виде Василисы,у нашего Ивана от ее шикарных силиконовых форм,напрочь крышу снесло,дыхание сперло,слова восхищения сами из уст посыпались

(14)

Но Василиса была очень самостоятельная и высокоморальная девушка,поэтому спросила царевича прямо
(15)

Опешил Иванушка от такой речи высококультурной да вежливого обхождения,обнял Василису за ее силикон и так же искренне ей предложил

(16)

Но,как я уже говорила,Василиса была моделью строгих правил,до свадьбы даже целовать себя не позволяла.Поэтому,в ответ на страстные объятия Ивана,оттолкнула его,силикон поправила и с укором сказала

(17)

Еще больше распалила царевича неприступность Василисы,не выдержал он,упал перед ней на колени и признался

(18)

Взглянула Василиса критически на Ивана,бицепсы его потрогала,зубы проверила,волосы пересчитала и подумала

(19)

Да и дала согласие выйти за Ивана замуж.А царевич-то наш от счастья,которое ему привалило,совсем голову потерял,в пляс с Василисой пустился,да на весь сказочный лес завопил

(20)

Ну что ж,старая.добрая истина:"Кто ищет,тот всегда находит"-на наших глазах обрела свое блестящее подтверждение.Иван и Василиса сыграли свадебку,да зажили мирно и ладно!!!

----------


## Kiska2009

http://files.mail.ru/5D2BC13A02A541D880CE0FE00BCED82C

----------


## Dee sea

[QUOTE=Kiska2009;4802062]Не могу сказать,что сама сочинила сказку,просто немного переделала другую сказку наших форумчан и добавила несколько нарезок.Вчера провела на второй день свадьбы,произвела ФУРОР!!!!Все роли исполняли парни.Вот делюсь:

Хотите верьте,хотите нет,славные истории встречаются на свете.

Большая похвала вам за сказку! Очень даже интересная! Уважаю, кто умеет сочинять. Огромная благодарность.

----------


## Galkavk

*ponyashkina*, день добрый! скинь пожалуйста мне на galkavk@rambler.ru

----------


## Толичек

Всем здравствуйте! Давно не заходил в темку. Каюсь прошу прощения. :Thank You:  Если еще кому то актуальны нарезки для сказки пишите. Обязательно скину

----------


## Толичек

Всем привет! Вот ссылки на нарезки кому нужно.
http://files.mail.ru/BB74A44F49044052A619E6BB67B3336A
http://files.mail.ru/FFC3B1221FE546B8803836AF1EF2A46F

----------


## Любаша- краса

Спасибо всем за ваше творчество!!!

----------


## ЕЛЕНА_КАРПЕНКО67

большое спасибо. уже вижу как это будет классно


> Не могу сказать,что сама сочинила сказку,просто немного переделала другую сказку наших форумчан и добавила несколько нарезок.Вчера провела на второй день свадьбы,произвела ФУРОР!!!!Все роли исполняли парни.Вот делюсь:
> 
> Хотите верьте,хотите нет,славные истории встречаются на свете.Об одной из них я вам сейчас и поведаю.В некотором царстве, в некотором государстве жил-был Иван-царевич.Парень
> он был холостой,но очень уж до женского полу неразборчив.Пойдет,бывало,прогуляться,а назад в царские палаты.завсегда новую даму ведет.И вот решил его отец женить.Выдал ему лук и стрелы и отправил искать невесту,самую,что ни на есть лучшую!Итак,встречайте
> этого чудо-парня!

----------


## ЕЛЕНА_КАРПЕНКО67

спасибоооооо, прикольно, ещё бы музычки добавить и вообще будет супер


> хорошо прошлаСКАЗКА. (5 человек), «случай на лесной тропинке».

----------

